# WARNING: DO NOT WATCH INCEPTION



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

Alright guys, I just watched Inception at the cinema and I'm serious now: If your DP/DR is really bad and you regularly have thoughts about being stuck in a dream and questioning reality... DO NOT watch this film.

The whole premise of the film is about going inside people's minds. From there the characters go into dreams within dreams and they lose track of whether they're actually stuck in a dream or not.

Now my DP/DR is farily mild compared to a lot of yours and I left the film totally freaked out. I went to the toilet and almost had a panic attack in the middle of the gents. I really felt like I was stuck in a dream.

So if your DP is bad, please don't watch this film.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

-


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

but i wanna see it so badly tho haha


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Almost saw it tonight. God I would usually LOVE this movie too







. A lot of mind-fuck movies are awesome but now i'm afraid that:

1. I'll have an experience kinda like you did. Probably not as bad but i'm sure at some point i'd feel a bit funky.

2. I'll be saddened by my new lack of cognitive ability to fully follow the plot and what is going on...... and then theres finding my car in the parking lot aftewards. jesus h.









A not so popular movie you may want to stay away from then would be Existenz. Just a heads up.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I thought the sci-fi Equilibrium was a dp-ish type movie the way everbody shuts off their emotions. But I can't get too affected by movies today. Especially when they're full of computer special effects like this Inception one. Anymore movies are more like watching a video game than the real thing. Borrrrrrring.


----------



## Miles (Jun 17, 2010)

Come on guys! It's a movie, can't hurt you... well you know








Everybody here is talking about socialising, to go out, to don't give sh*t about your dp etc.
What's the worst thing that could happen? You get a panic attack and run out of the cinema... I say a Nolan-movie is worth the trouble


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

Alright well, I'll put it like this... One of the characters in the movie actually kills themself because they're convinced that they're dreaming and that is the only way in which they'll wake up.

I'm sure you can see now how this movie wouldn't be suitable for a lot of the people on this forum. That's not a major plot spoiler, that happens quite early on, so I don't think I've ruined the film for anyone there.

If you're like me and don't question the solidity of your reality too much then you might enjoy the film, if you're one of these DP/DR people who doubts your own existance / the existance of reality / that you're actually dreaming etc, then do yourself a favour and don't watch it. It will mess you up.


----------



## Homers_child (Apr 13, 2008)

I came here to make a topic just like this! I have chronic DPD and very severe DR. After watching Inception I felt incredibly suicidal because everything made sense in the movie. It confirmed my already suicidal thoughts that if I killed myself I'd wake up. I still feel very suicidal, I look at the people around me and think of them as 'projections' now. And yes, the suicide scene made me sick, only because I fear that will be me.


----------



## TheHollowMan (Jul 9, 2010)

The movie has to be taken in context. The woman who killed herself did so because she was brainwashed. The dreams were induced and structured how the "Architect" wanted them to be. People could figure out that they were dreams, and ultimately control what happened. Everyone needs to calm down. Its an excellent film, and it looks down upon the ability to become lost in a dream. It is presented as the biggest danger. Chill people. Relax.


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

I just watched shutter island.
Do not watch this movie if you have any questions about your sanity


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

The whole point and structure of the film is to make the audience question whether their own reality is real or could just be a dream, I expect that will sound familiar and if you are trying to avoid these questions yourself I wouldn't watch it


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

razer777 said:


> I just watched shutter island.
> Do not watch this movie if you have any questions about your sanity


DUDE, that movie gave me hardcore anxiety after watching it. I don't have any doubt that Inception will do the same. And to whoever said "it's about getting out there and not letting dp control you", I agree, but these types of films are psychological thrillers and can be triggers for our DP/DR..ESPECIALLY when we relate to the concept of confusion and dream state/altered state so thoroughly.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

AMAZING lovely movie. but you do have to definitely be careful. i just told my mind to shut the hell up after i left the theater and i was okay. as long as you have some kind of control of your dp, it can be okay but yeah...definitely a mind trip even for the average person. it's going to try and confirm everything you are already feeling that is unreal. especially the ending lol. no doubt about it that this movie is a trigger. however, if a person ever asks you about what dp is like just tell them it's like a scene from inception. very well captured and very well articulated for a film. it would be impossible to display this idea to the masses without film-form. if you aren't worried about it, go see it! it also helps to go with someone that doesn't have dp so they can pull you out before you get a chance to suck into yourself and dissolve.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

The Matrix.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

Even the Spongebob movie triggered my DP. 
Haha

I think that I hate 3D movies
They're too 3D.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

lol yea 3D sucks ass. It's blurry for me and it's hard to focus on the screen.

As for Inception. I'll probably still see it when it comes out, and good idea Peachy, or using it as an example.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

By the way, how bad is Inception compared to Shutter Island? I've just watched Shutter Island and I must say I'm kinda freaked out, the whole movie was great, and in the end I was like "Woah this is way too crazy"


----------



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

i saw it and it wasn't too bad.
i went to grab dinner with friends afterwards so it helped me stay in reality

but my DP is not that bad so yeah


----------



## Jocelyn (Jul 23, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> By the way, how bad is Inception compared to Shutter Island? I've just watched Shutter Island and I must say I'm kinda freaked out, the whole movie was great, and in the end I was like "Woah this is way too crazy"


Well...let's put it this way...my OCD and DR flared up horribly directly after watching Shutter Island. The OCD and DR had been dormant for over a year, and this movie threw me into a panic attack that subsequently turned into a month's worth of panic attacks, extreme DR, going on meds, getting a therapist for the first time in a long time, etc. Omg. Please, do yourself a favor and for God's sake, avoid movies that will fuck with your mind. I'm serious, not watching stuff like that will help. Maybe that could be considered "avoidance" of the problem, but I view it as not exacerbating the problem. lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

I suggest that people DO see the movie. It's a pretty satisfying experience. If you're THAT uncomfortable in the dissociated state, perhaps you shouldn't. Perhaps you shouldn't sit in any dark, confined space surrounded by people for 3 hours. I was always perfectly comfortable, for the most part, in DP. Being so deep inside myself and detached from all actually kept me far from being overwhelmed by a movie. I was always super aware that I was watching one. Blah. Anyways, pretty great movie as far as intellectual movies go, which are not really my thing. It wasn't the most effective story telling to just constantly explain the concept for the first ninety minutes but it was top quality film making, so that made up for it. As far as characters go, the only one to be fleshed out was Dicaprio's and maybe his woman's. So, emotionally, not much of an impact. I suppose that's the sacrifice with such a big concept. My mind was exercised well through the movie. I was sharp and articulate afterwords. I was also smiling very big. If you're looking for a simpler and more emotional experience, go see Toy Story 3. I cried at least twice in that one.


----------



## grues0me (Feb 12, 2010)

Actually i love mindfuckers. They keep my interest and i think more than usual, which is good.

I think DP has a lot with boredom to do, at least with me. I have read so many books, watched so many movies, that nothing surprises me anymore, thus bores me.

There are very few movies that can make me "woha", those are two of them. Others are Vanilla Sky, Stay, The Machinist, Memento, Spider and all those.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, I guess I wont watch it


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

ItCouldBeRobots said:


> If you're looking for a simpler and more emotional experience, go see Toy Story 3. I cried at least twice in that one.


aaha me too! once out of a laughter and once for actual tears. great movie!


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

Actually I watched it today and it didn't do anything much to me. Just the usual sensory overload. 
The visuals were stunning, but the actual story I couldn't really connect to. 
The whole idea seemed clichéd_ to me_, although people are saying that this is a groundbreaking and innovative movie. Maybe it's because I spend my life in a dream state that I'm all too used to the mix up between dreams and reality. I'm just so used to accepting that life feels unreal that the idea of life being an unreal subset of reality isn't shocking or new to me.

But I would recommend staying away from it because we are all different and different things set us off. I get set off by candlelight and children's laughter, but being faced by big existential questions doesn't tend to phase me. But I know it's the opposite for some of you. So I don't know.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ahh yeah I just saw inception and it freaked me the fuck out


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

grues0me said:


> Ahh yeah I just saw inception and it freaked me the fuck out


No one listens...


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Zee Deveel said:


> No one listens...


Oh I do believe me, I've been freaked out for the last 2 weeks now for no reason, my DR is at max and watching that movie could cause something really bad lol


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

I just watched it last night. ithought it was really good. the interesting thing was that ou of the five other girls who saw it with me, i was the only one who understood it and had to explain it to them in the end. it jsut all made so much sense to me. i felt like i could relate because it was totally chaotic, like the inside of my head


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

match_stick_1 said:


> I just watched it last night. ithought it was really good. the interesting thing was that ou of the five other girls who saw it with me, i was the only one who understood it and had to explain it to them in the end. it jsut all made so much sense to me. i felt like i could relate because it was totally chaotic, like the inside of my head


Well, that's cause you're brilliant!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

peachy said:


> aaha me too! once out of a laughter and once for actual tears. great movie!


Heheh, sweet. Sure is. What an ending, huh? Perfect.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

match_stick_1 said:


> I just watched it last night. ithought it was really good. the interesting thing was that ou of the five other girls who saw it with me, i was the only one who understood it and had to explain it to them in the end. it jsut all made so much sense to me. i felt like i could relate because it was totally chaotic, like the inside of my head


same here, i had to explain it to everyone at the diner after.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

ItCouldBeRobots said:


> Well, that's cause you're brilliant!


hehe thanks lol no i totally recommend everyone watch this movie.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

It's funny no one listen to you and watch the movie.








I hear about this movie a lot lately, my friends really liked it. My brother told me today that I have to watch it. So I guess I'll watch it too


----------



## alexandra23 (Dec 15, 2008)

I know this began as a serious thread but dude, I laughed when I read the title. I was like YES! That happened to me! I was freaking out the whole time, i was shoving popcorn down my throat to distract myself. I kept pinching myself and stuff, I mean everytime I go to the movies I have a panic attack but WOW i won't be watching Inception again, which is a shame because it was such a good film!


----------



## Phanomenal (Jun 1, 2010)

I saw this movie. I have severe depression and dp/dr. . For the past week I've been having this feeling eating alive. What if I'm in a dream within a dream. This life hasn't felt real 3 years, I haven't felt alive, I don't have feelings. Just like a dream. What if the escape of this "dream state" we're all in right now is to die? We'll wake up? If we don't, it's still an exit from this dream we all live in. I was inflicted with inception, My mind is plagued with the idea that I am in a dream and when I sleep, I dream within dreams. I feel as if my mind is attaching itself to this idea even further and I don't know what to do . Like Mal, I too want to escape from this unreality feeling. I feel as if my only escape is death now and getting better is a figment of my imagination and it wouldn't matter because this is a dream.

Please don't watch Inception if you have dr/dp. From one sufferer to another, it's one of the worst things you can do.


----------



## whatthehell (Jul 27, 2010)

I saw inception....I happened to enjoy it? Thats just me.

I was anxious at first....but then i got lost in the story


----------



## whatthehell (Jul 27, 2010)

Im interested in match sticks idea of what the movie meant.

HIT ME UP


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

A question that is a bit off topic:

Did you guys ever had a dream within a dream while sleeping?

I happened to me quite a lot. Once I had it 3 or 4 times one after the other!That was insane! When I finally did wake up I felt so bizzare and weren't sure anymore if I'm really awake this time.


----------



## ANdrias (Aug 7, 2010)

Homers_child said:


> I came here to make a topic just like this! I have chronic DPD and very severe DR. After watching Inception I felt incredibly suicidal because everything made sense in the movie. It confirmed my already suicidal thoughts that if I killed myself I'd wake up. I still feel very suicidal, I look at the people around me and think of them as 'projections' now. And yes, the suicide scene made me sick, only because I fear that will be me.


I just watched Inception last night, and holy sh*t did it give me a mind-fucking like no tomorrow. I didn't sleep at all last night, been sleeping in random fragments throughout the day, hour or so, i was to scared to go to sleep, or try to. I've been having a lot of similar reactions to it people here have been reporting. Especially yours homer, it scares the shit out of me, to scared to sleep because "what if i fall into Limbo?" and to scared to stay awake out of psychosis, ironically i havn't had any dreams related to it. I stayed on the phone for a while with the local mental health crisis hotline until i calmed down, talked to a good friend about it for a while which helped calm me down, i've considered going to the hospital for help but that will opnly amplify my anxiety, i can't tell my parents as my mother is a schitophrenic to the extreme, I'm just glad I'm not alone in this, I felt so silly letting a movie affect me like this, I've seen the Matrix and studied various religious philosophies like the ancient greeks and buddhists that deal with the theme of the movie before, but nothing has affected me quite like this movie has, not since (ironically) the matrix, or rather a theory based off it that reality is a computer simulation. I wish I woudl've gotten the warning before going to go see it, it was very good, and because i understand every every detail and concept so well is why it bothers me so much. I can only do what I always do when this happens to me, just ride out the anxiety and I'll eventually get over it...

doesn't help i've been reading Sandman comics a lot latley too...


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Hrmm... i've been concidering watching the movie. My brother told me Its good and I should go see it, but i'm worried. Even before DP/DR I basically stopped watching really scary movies because my mind can go all over the place and I would have trouble sleeping. This mostly applied to movies like The Ring, but never to movies like Matrix or Memento or anything. I love those types of movies.

Now i'm just not sure.

This is a true story: Back when I was in college, about 10 years ago, well before getting DP/DR I went through a stressfull time. I was doing full school and work and everything. Loads of stress. I had a couple of things happen while I was asleep that I now look back and realize was my body letting off stress in the form of sort of a panic. It would be like a full body buzz in my sleep.

Around that time i would fall asleep around 4pm a lot. I fell asleep on the couch and I had a crazy nightmare. I was "perma-fried" and I was like trapped in my body. I would try to wake up off the couch but I would be jolting and shaking and totaly jacked up.. It would reset and I would try it again, getting up off of the couch sort of jolting around and moving in and out of my body. I could sort of start moving around the room and walking around a bit totaly jacked up. This repeated quite a few times and I could hear my 2 roomates talking in the background. I wanted them to help me. I tried to get them to help me so badly. But it was like they couldn't see me or were ignoring me or thought I was fine, but I was a total wreck. It freaked me out so much I figured I was dreaming.. i just knew it. and the only way out... And this is true. I ran to the balcony (we were in a 3rd story apt) and I immediately jumped off and went down head first. The second my head hit the grass killing me I snapped awake (as was hoped). I was on the couch. Everything like it was in the dream only no roomates. They were not home at all. They as far as I knew were never there. They were just a part of the dream.

I've had some pretty freaky and odd dream experiences throughout my life. I've woken myself up quite a few times, mostly when I was a little kid. I could force myself awake. One time reality remerged with the dream (meaning I fell asleep again but that the visions were consistent across... this was when I was VERY young.)

I dunno If I should go see Inception. Normally I would have seen it opening night and probably loved it.


----------



## ANdrias (Aug 7, 2010)

If you have bad, maybe even mild DP/DR/Anxiety&panic, I wouldn't, I'm still regretting it...


----------



## dreamwaking (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeh, I have been good for the last year, but after watching this it brought back a few bad memories, and gets you thinkin a bit too much.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Just saw the movie. Whew. Its a good movie for sure. about a year ago I would have loved it to death. Its still good and I hung in there and tried to follow as best as I could. Very thrilling. I was into it and actually truly distracted at some points I believe. It really hit me at the end though. I saw a late showing and everybody left and I was sitting there and the guys want to wrap it up and go home and one of the workers was like "Theres nothing after the credits I promise" and I didn't say anything.. but I wasn't waiting to see if there was something at the end. I was "chillin out" and just breathing for a minute







. Let a brother sit for a second... haha.

TBH I almost thought I was going to vomit in the parking lot near my car, but i'm fine.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

BlueTank said:


> Just saw the movie. Whew. Its a good movie for sure. about a year ago I would have loved it to death. Its still good and I hung in there and tried to follow as best as I could. Very thrilling. I was into it and actually truly distracted at some points I believe. It really hit me at the end though. I saw a late showing and everybody left and I was sitting there and the guys want to wrap it up and go home and one of the workers was like "Theres nothing after the credits I promise" and I didn't say anything.. but I wasn't waiting to see if there was something at the end. I was "chillin out" and just breathing for a minute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate being rushed out of movies. Wasnt the end bit annoying?? im glad your fine


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

hi ! 
i watched the movie, but i didnt think its really bad and didnt make me feel worse. 
actually its only an exiting movie with a great storyboard !

it contents totally the questions which plague my mind - "what if this world is only a dream? what if i notice that i was only imagining doing this? ...." - but i dont get afraid or affected by characters in a film asking this questions, because i already know them. i know that derealization is only a weird sensation of my mind and thats i am the mistake, that my mind is doing tricks on me, and that those questions are only made from insecurity and fears. of course i still feel unreal, uneasy, i always feel watched although i am alone, but i know that there's no reason for that. 
when the film like points out all my fears in public, i dont get afraid, i only get sad about that i have such a disturbed psychis. that i got like that, that i have no control over my emotions. watching the film showed me that i'm weak, but not more. it didnt make my derealization wrong.

i even thought more about other people than about me: "hm, shit, what if people in this cinema start to get the same fears as me, because now they are able to put them in words? because the characters in the film have formulated the fears into a question."i think "inception" is more dangerous to non-DP/DR-people because it could make them like that.


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

I saw it. Didn't really freak me out too much. But it was a good movie.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

I just got back from watching this. I thought it was a really well made story and had awesome special effects. It didn't bother me in any existential sense, but I can see why people with DR would have a hard time with this movie. (I have only DP).


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I just got back from watching this. I thought it was a really well made story and had awesome special effects. It didn't bother me in any existential sense, but I can see why people with DR would have a hard time with this movie. (I have only DP).


I can't really comprehend how someone could only have DP, seems so weird.

Since I almost exclusively suffer with DR and only mild DP at times of severe anxiety. In my mind DP is just what happens when the DR gets so bad, that everything looks like a dream so much that you begin to think you're imaginary too.

To just straight up doubt your own existance while everything around you looks normal... I can't comprehend it.

Not saying it's not awful or disrespecting you in any way, I just don't get it. Suppose it's impossible to explain to someone who doesn't have it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

Zee Deveel said:


> I can't really comprehend how someone could only have DP, seems so weird.
> 
> Since I almost exclusively suffer with DR and only mild DP at times of severe anxiety. In my mind DP is just what happens when the DR gets so bad, that everything looks like a dream so much that you begin to think you're imaginary too.
> 
> ...


The outside world feels void of meaning. But it's not ever felt like a dream world. I could say they feel/look fake, but I know that things are real. There has always been a disconnect from reality for me, these 7 years. I always described it as "Not seeing what I see." or "Not hearing what I hear." There is definitely a sense of dissociation from myself and a disconnect from reality, for 7 years...


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

-


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

Zee Deveel said:


> I can't really comprehend how someone could only have DP, seems so weird.
> 
> Since I almost exclusively suffer with DR and only mild DP at times of severe anxiety. In my mind DP is just what happens when the DR gets so bad, that everything looks like a dream so much that you begin to think you're imaginary too.
> 
> ...


For the record I did experience DR one time in August of 2009. Everything looked like a painting by Van Gogh. It actually was a pretty awesome couple of hours. It seemed to me that DR was a step up from the DP I always felt 24/7. A step up meaning...not as mentally mind fucking. When I first got DP I couldn't keep my head up in class so I just had to keep it down pretending to sleep on the desk. I felt like a Ghost since Day 1, and I couldn't feel anything for my family (and friends, and my pre-DP self) because all emotional relationship was gone from my perception from then on...


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

FoXS said:


> hi !
> i watched the movie, but i didnt think its really bad and didnt make me feel worse.
> actually its only an exiting movie with a great storyboard !
> 
> ...


Yes! that was exactly like how it was when i watched it. Its funny how you say you got those questions like what if this is only a dream. I didnt get them while watching it though because ive wondered that my whole life!


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

match_stick_1 said:


> Yes! that was exactly like how it was when i watched it. Its funny how you say you got those questions like what if this is only a dream. I didnt get them while watching it though because ive wondered that my whole life!


yes - you could say, we are already used to those questions, that's why we don't need to get afraid or something







maybe it's even kind of boring to hear it again, i mean there have been many films about this subject before, like matrix, ghost in the shell etc.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

alexandra23 said:


> I know this began as a serious thread but dude, I laughed when I read the title. I was like YES! That happened to me! I was freaking out the whole time, i was shoving popcorn down my throat to distract myself. I kept pinching myself and stuff, I mean everytime I go to the movies I have a panic attack but WOW i won't be watching Inception again, which is a shame because it was such a good film!


i did the exact same thing i was scared shitless the entire movie. but it had such a greaty story and i really would of loved it if i didnt have dp. but in the end it wasnt really worth it that movie really scarred me and made my existential thoughts worse. i wish i would of known that before i seen it.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

FoXS said:


> yes - you could say, we are already used to those questions, that's why we don't need to get afraid or something
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i thought it would be nothing since im used to thinking this way but that movie was on some whole other deep crap then the matrix like it really took things to another level im not gonna say to much about the movie for those who havent seen it but alot of stuff they say will really freak you out if you have dp/dr it messed with my mind for weeks i literally had a panic attack in the movie theater and i stood to watch the whole thing cause i didnt want to ruin the movie for other people.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

i think this topic should be stickied but i know telling people to not watch it will only make more people want to watch it. i dont know why people have to learn things the hard way







just incase the op didnt convice you guys enough, seriously people do not watch this movie if you have dp/dr it will really make you freak out.


----------



## TrainHopper (Aug 22, 2010)

I just watched this last night and it didn't freak me out too much. Great movie.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

One of the best of 2010 for sure. Along with "Winters Bone" and "How To Train Your Dragon" and a few others that I cant remember right now.


----------



## europas_ocean (Apr 3, 2007)

I agree that the movie "Inception" can be very disturbing. I've had OCD almost my entire life and DP/DR for 20 years now. But I can't get away from it. I write Science Fiction and this is the type of story I write. It seems like they "extracted" the idea for the movie from my brain. lol!

What helps me is to watch the credits and you realize "real" people have been a part of making this movie. Therefor, it is only a fiction. I bought the DVD when it came out. That's when I watched it for the first time. Watching the special features usually helps for movies like this, as well. They show you how the movie was made, therefor, you fill as if it is only a fiction and not reality.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

I thought it was a great film but like other I dont suffer Dra
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
ahttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JckAU6VTN44&autoplay=1


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

razer777 said:


> I just watched shutter island.
> Do not watch this movie if you have any questions about your sanity


Great movie. One of my biggest fears was what if im totally insane and everyone knows it but me. Like what if the psychiatrist told my family and not me because it would worry me and they dont tell me because im not a danger. Im sure its had to happen to somebody before lulz. It would be messed up.

Inception is like the ultimate mind fuck. I want to watch it on weed cuz i know i would trip out but weed causes such extreme DP/DR that i literally cant even watch tv.


----------



## shogun (May 15, 2010)

This thread reminds me of the time i watched an episode of buffy the vampire slayer. The one where she woke up in a mental hospital in a straight jacket and they were telling her she's been there for years. Totally fucked with my OCD and made me heaps anxious.

Another one was an episode of farscape my mother was watching, this was when i had extreme anxiety and that episode fucked with my head aswell, it was the one where this alien got control of his mind and was making him live in these virtual dream like worlds if i remember correctly.

If you tend to obsess of this type of stuff and get anxiety from it then it's probably best to stay away from these type of films.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

inception is fugging sweet!


----------



## toma (Jan 20, 2013)

i kinda had mild panic attack when i watched inception so googled it and find out this site. do you think i have dp? i never qeustioned my sanity before but then that was literely loudest thought in my mind. some who knew me would say that im a bit detached and my therapist once sugested that i may have social anxiety as said before i never had this kind of experience exept maybe one other time when i was high on coffeine (yeah you can get high on coffe if you drank it as much as i have)


----------

